# 5D Mark II won't read card?



## OrangeBlossom

I purchased a Canon 5d mark ii along with a Sandisk Extreme CF card, and the camera is saying that I need to format the card, but it can't format the card.  Am I using the wrong CF?

Thanks


----------



## MLeeK

You've tried formatting the card in camera? It's really simple to do


----------



## Light Guru

It may be a bad card.


----------



## MLeeK

If you've tried to format it in camera then put it into the computer card reader and format it.


----------



## OrangeBlossom

Thanks!  It's a brand new card.


----------



## OrangeBlossom

I currently do not have a card reader.  It's on my shopping list for tomorrow.  But would 2 brand new Sandisk extreme 8gb CF cards be bad?  I ordered them from Amazon.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## MLeeK

Did you bend a pin?


----------



## Derrel

Is this a used Canon 5D II by any chance????


----------



## OrangeBlossom

I don't see how seeing how it's the first time I placed the CF in the camera.  I'll take it to my camera store tomorrow.  :\


----------



## MLeeK

OrangeBlossom said:


> I don't see how seeing how it's the first time I placed the CF in the camera.  I'll take it to my camera store tomorrow.  :\


Look in the card slot. It's easy to bend a pin if you aren't careful.


----------



## OrangeBlossom

It looks like maybe a pin is bent, but I have no idea how seeing how I'm actually carefully going through the manual step by step.  Does this happen a lot?


----------



## panblue

Yes, can happen... I've had it happen. You can fix it yourself or you may not want to try. 
I think i used a very very small, screwdriver, like the ones you can buy in sets, in a pouch, you know?


----------



## unpopular

^^ yes, bend it back into place, and then carefully insert the card, repeat until the card fits in. Let the card do as much of the work as possible, don't work the pin too much with the screwdriver.

Though being a new to you camera, I'd just exchange it.


----------



## panblue

Yea don't bend it at the top..'stand' the shaft of the screwdriver against the pin and push it gently so it's vertical, then use the card to get it true again.

 Or just exchange it  ;-/


----------



## OrangeBlossom

It's not me...it's you.  

I took the camera to Midwest.  They said it's not the cards.  The pins are fine.  It just won't read the CFs.  Already called Amazon to get it replaced.  I hope the turn around is quick. 

Thanks for all your help and advice!


----------

